# Lion fish feeding



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

What have you guys done to train a lion fish to eat frozen or flakes and stuff


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

You put the lion fish in with other predators and then when you're feeding frozen food put the food in front of the tank return or another pump so it looks alive and the lion fish will grab it, don't feed them flake


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

carl said:


> You put the lion fish in with other predators and then when you're feeding frozen food put the food in front of the tank return or another pump so it looks alive and the lion fish will grab it, don't feed them flake


flakes was my last option for sure i was told to get ghost shrimp and feed the shrimp what iwant the lion to eat

i just got it to eat a couple feeder fish but would rather not feed live its in a tank now with a small snowflake eel and a large clarki clown


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

When I purchased my lion, he only ate live. He'll eat anything frozen now as long as I use the same tool. I purchased long stainless tongs from big Al's, and I used ghost shrimp at first to get him used to the tongs. Then I'd hold onto the body of the shrimp while also holding onto part of a silverside. That got him used to silversides and now he eats anything from the tongs. 
Actually, once he sees me approaching with the little plastic container I defrost my frozen food in, he swims to the top.
Starving him for a few days might also help. I think I went a week before he would take anything. 
My lion is a dwarf so I use small silversides from big Al's. I had tried full size silversides, but they were almost the size of him. 
Another tool you can try is an acrylic tube with fishing line on the end, that's what I'm using now to train my anglerfish


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey i have one for sale trained with pellets. If you want him let me know avail next sunday


----------

